# help! Snob lipstick?



## kimberleigh13 (Sep 18, 2009)

so I ordered Creme cup and Snob from Mac online. I put Snob on and I looked like an instant porn star. Any tips for a lip liner or application method? I have blond hair, blue eyes and best I can tell I am an NC 30 in the summer months. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2009)

With Snob I cannot apply it straight from the tube or I look like a hooker and I am NC45 ...I have to lightly blot it on and it looks great


----------



## kimberleigh13 (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks Tish! I will give blotting it on a try. 

I really want to love it because it is on so many peoples must have list. Plus, I wanted a pretty pink l/s in my collection. 

I wonder what color liner I should try with it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2009)

I used a cheap NYX pink liner in Dolly Pink or Flower for all my pinks

This is it with Flower l/p on me ...It is bold however against my darker skin but I love it


----------



## kimberleigh13 (Sep 18, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww! how sweet of you to take the time to post a picture! 






I will give the pink lipliner a go. I have rimmel eastend snob. That might work.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 19, 2009)

I, too have a question about this snob l/s is it similar to saint germain? Cuz I have that one and I wanted to know if they are almost the same or what? 

(I usually pair saint germain with a plum l/l and lightly apply the l/s and then blot afterwards and it looks really nice)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2009)

MUA Swatches same person HTH

Snob is a more pale Pink IMO



Snob (l) St Germain (r)


----------



## yupitzTara (Sep 19, 2009)

apply it lightly. i usually apply it on just my bottom lip, then smudge it to the top.  I also use Nymphette l/g over it.  that kinda tones it down a bit.  hth.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 19, 2009)

I like wearing Oyster Girl,Morning Glory, Pink Lemonade,Cthru,and Enchantress with Snob.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always use Spice lipliner with my lipsticks.


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 19, 2009)

aw i love snob straight from the tube , i love that its so powdery and blue based in colour so unique. I use Nyx dolly pink with it as well.


----------

